# My 160L "Wild"



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

this is my 160l tank:
In the corner of my room:

from the font:

from the left side:

and from my computer, we will see this:

may be I need to remove some plants and add more wood(still looking 4 good wood)
Tell me what U think, and what U suggest me 2 do?


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Very, very nice. I especially like the varying degrees of growth for the grasses and other plants. I like to see a little gravel in the layout, such as you have left visible.


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice work! The hardscape, especially the diagonal branch, are well placed. Adding Taiwan or Weeping moss to the driftwood and growing a more lush foreground would put this tank over the top.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice tank, I love those discus. I see that you are from Ho Chi Minh/Saigon, Vietnam! ... I went there when I was 10 and loved it alot, my parents originally was born in Vietnam before they moved to the U.S after the Vietnam War.


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

@Gonzofish: well. I have some java moss here, but I used them as foreground, you can see here:


I have some gloss , but I got troubles with algea..hix..still waiting them grow up...

about the wood, the truth is it'snot a whole, I make it from 2 pieces of small woods! 
@Jdinh04: hey you....when you come to Vietnam-Saigon next time...remember to call and visit my home! thank 4 your comment!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Quantronghoang said:


> @Gonzofish: well. I have some java moss here, but I used them as foreground, you can see here:
> 
> 
> I have some gloss , but I got troubles with algea..hix..still waiting them grow up...
> ...


Hey,

Are there many local fish stores around? My brother actually came back from vietnam a couple weeks ago after visiting some past relatives.

My aunt will be leaving to Vietnam this coming monday, and I hope to go sometime in the Spring or Summer.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

wow, nice tank i would also agree with everyone else once the glosoo grows in it would be much better.

also i went to vietnam when i was 15 and 16. same thing parents orginally from Vietnam and came here before the war haha. When i was last there it wasn't even that modernizer seem like they have been busy there lately. I would love to go back there one more time. 

oh ya beauitful Discuss


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*nice*

Nice tank. I agree somemore foreground/lower midground action would put this tank over the top. Maybe some stones or something on the left side. Im not a fan of mixing diff. color discus. I think keeping them all the same color adds more visual impact but they are nice nonetheless.


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

ya..thanks guys...
I've just changed all the layout of this tank...huhmm..now..what do you think?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

very nice, now just the glosso and you'll be even better


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Great set-up.
I definitely like the second one better


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

There is a very nice color contrast in the new scape. The glosso would of course look good grown in. But then again some bare substrate is good too. Your use of plant size and color has greatly improved. 

Did you change lighting too? The color in your discus and plants seem more intense.


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

@T-bone: hi! I didn't change lighting, I'd just changed the settings of my camera when I took these pics!


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Beautiful. It will look much nicer when the Ludwigia inclinata grows in thicker.


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

hi!
I've changed everything again!
this is the journal:
cut & remove a lot of plants, re-arrange woods, plants..

half day after:
Adding more plants & woods:

2 days after:some changes with the wood

5 days after: everything's better,( I took this photo at 5PM, the sun light is terrible>"<)

7days after: decide to use a black background!


I really luv this layout!
what do you think?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I like it better...just amazing!

Cheers,
Pedro


----------

